# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Vjedhja e pabesueshme e pronës së mendjes

## Diabolis

shekulli

Vjedhja e pabesueshme e pronës së mendjes


Ardian Klosi
Historitë e përvetësimeve, në gjuhën e popullit: vjedhjeve në Shqipëri, janë tepër interesante po të vrojtohen, për shembull, mbas vitit 1945 e këndej. Në vitet e para të regjimit popullor u përvetësua në stil të gjerë prona, kryesisht ajo e patundshmja, por edhe e tundshmja, sidomos floriri. Pas kësaj vjedhjeje të madhe nën emrin shtetëzim, që mund të quhet e mbyllur aty nga fillimi i viteve 50 (me një valë të re me krijimin e kooperativave dhe tufëzave në vitet 60 e 80) mund të themi se u vendos qetësia. Aty nga vitet e fundit të regjimit vidheshin e shumta ndonjë fener biçiklete, ndonjë antenë televizori e ndonjë beretë (hajduti kalonte me shpejtësi me biçikletë); vjedhje më të mëdha si e zëmë një lavatriçe ose një kostum ishin aq të rralla, saqë bëheshin menjëherë temë e qytetit në bisedat e xhiros së mbrëmjes.
Mbas vitit 1991 filloi të vidhej gjithçka, natyrisht në radhë të parë prona shtetërore (pasoja bumerang), por gjithmonë e më shumë privati. Vjedhjet më të parapëlqyera ishin veturat Mercedes dhe kuletat. Kulmi i së ashtuquajturës vjedhje me maska është diku në vitet 1997-98, për të rënë më pas dukshëm, bashkë me qetësimin e përgjithshëm të vendit.
Sot kemi ardhur në një fazë kur mund të themi se, vërtet duhet ta ruajmë Mercedesin ose biçikletën Piaggo si sytë e ballit, megjithatë koha e vjedhjes së një televizori, një kostumi, ndoshta edhe të një kulete me maska ka ikur njëherë e përgjithmonë.
Shoqëria informale ka gjetur forma të tjera përvetësimi. Nga politikanët më të lartë e deri te shitësi më i varfër, të gjithë kërkojnë mënyra pasurimi mbi atë që u lejon ligji, kryesisht përmes bishtërimit fiskal, por edhe me privatizimet, spekullimin me pronën publike, me lejet e ndërtimit etj. etj. Në përgjithësi mund të themi se shoqëria është bërë më e rafinuar në format e përvetësimit të të mirave materiale.
Deri këtu them se nuk ka shumë gjëra të paqarta. Mirëpo kemi edhe një fushë tjetër nga ajo materialja, fushën intelektuale-shpirtërore, ku kryhet vjedhje në mënyrë sistematike dhe jo vjedhje që godet një gjë të përgjithshme, deri-diku abstrakte, siç është shteti, por fare konkretisht, grabiten individë me emra të përveçëm.
Në njëfarë mënyre u tolerua gjatë gjithë viteve 90 por edhe më pas përvetësimi i pronave intelektuale kolektive, siç ishin filmat e ish-kinostudios Shqipëria e Re, të cilët u transmetuan pa asnjë lloj pagese për krijuesit nga stacionet e reja private. Ndërkaq, në një treg që ishte më pak i dukshëm, në atë të librit, kishte nisur të vidhej në mënyrë masive puna e veçantë e individëve. Sidomos në fushën e shqipërimeve përvetësuesit kishin të bënin me një minierë të vërtetë ari: veç përkthimeve të vjetra të paraluftës, gjatë gjithë periudhës së socializmit në shtëpinë botuese Naim Frashëri ishte krijuar një pasuri e jashtëzakonshme me klasikë të letërsisë botërore, shqipëruar prej penash si ato të Mitrush Kutelit, Lasgush Poradecit, Pashko Gjeçit, Gjon Shllakut, Vedat Kokonës, Sotir Cacit, Halit Selfos, Hamit Kokalarit, Enver Ficos, Bujar Dokos, Klio Evangjelit, Petro Zhejit, Robert Shvarcit etj. etj., por edhe prej përkthyesish të panjohur që nxirrnin me punë të rralla bukën e gojës nëpër burgje ose fshatra internimi. Në këtë pasuri që mbeti, në pamje të parë pa zot (Naim Frashëri u shpërbë ashtu si dhe kinostudioja Shqipëria e Re) u futën duar makute që nisën të botonin ku me emër e ku pa emër përkthyesi, ku me tekst të plotë e ku me tekst të përshtatur për fëmijët e shkollës. Kjo mënyrë e dytë ishte veçanërisht fitimprurëse, pasi tirazhet rriteshin në përputhje me numrin e nxënësve. Herë-herë shtëpitë botuese të specializuara në përvetësimin e paligjshëm të punës intelektuale të tjetrit merrnin edhe ekspertë, ish-punonjës të Naim Frashërit që i njihnin mirë arkivat e vyera të ndërmarrjes, dinin pra se çfarë të akaparonin. Kështu u ribotuan pa ndonjë respektim të copyrightit Zemra, Djemtë e rrugës Pal, Aventurat e Tom Sojerit, Përralla të Andersenit etj. etj.
Ky përvetësim, tipik për vitet 90, pësoi njëfarë stepjeje pas disa procesesh gjyqësore, siç bëri p.sh. i ndjeri Robert Shvarc për veprën e tij, në një gjyq të stërzgjatur, përfundimin e të cilit nuk arriti ta gëzonte për së gjalli. 
Ndërkohë kishte filluar një tip tjetër përvetësimi. Pasi u kuptua se individi nuk mund të shkelej më aq kollaj me këmbë, ditën për diell, pasi edhe nëse ai kishte vdekur, jetonin familjarët, përvetësuesit profesionistë filluan të bënin nëpër shqipërime ndryshime kozmetike, manipuluese, për ta nxjerrë veprën nën një emër të ri përkthyesi dhe për ti shpëtuar kështu shpërblimit për punën intelektuale të tjetrit.
Pati disa raste që bënë njëfarë buje: kështu vjedhja e përkthimit të Murtajës së A. Kamysë, përkthim i Ardian Marashit, solli një gjyq të suksesshëm dhe një libër mjaft interesant të shqipëruesit të dëmtuar: Përkthimi para gjyqit. Një proces me rëndësi për mbrojtjen e patjetërsueshmërisë së punës intelektuale është dhe ai që zhvillon ende familja e Vedat Kokonës për plagjaturën që ka ndodhur me fjalorin frëngjisht-shqip të profesorit të nderuar.
Ndërkohë, të tjerë punëtorë të palodhur nga fisi Marr (që mund ta quajmë edhe fisi Rrëmbeci), ridaktilografonin sistematikisht kryevepra të përkthyera nga Karl Gurakuqi, Sotir Caci, Bujar Doko, duke zëvendësuar aty-këtu gjatë rrugës një fjalë me sinonime të saj (sa e pasur me sinonime shqipja!), ose edhe duke mos ndryshuar asgjë. Vinin pastaj emra përkthyesish krejt të panjohur, si bie fjala Hajri Zotomadhi. Kështu u ripërkthyen në Tiranë Hygoi, Tueini, Tolstoi, Dryoni etj. etj. Pa e lodhur lexuesin, po jap vetëm pak fragmente për krahasim: I pari është fragmenti nga përkthimi autentik, i dyti është fragmenti pas grabitjes:
Nga Viktor Hygo: Katedralja e Parisit, shqipëruar nga Bujar Doko, Tiranë 1982
Shpikja e shtypshkronjës është ngjarja më e madhe në histori. Ajo është nëna e të gjitha revolucioneve. Është një mjet krejt i ri për të shprehur mendimin njerëzor; mendimi vishet me një formë të re dhe flak tej formën e vjetër. Kjo do të thotë se gjarpëri simbolik, i cili qysh nga koha e Adamit personifikonte arsyen, e ndërroi lëkurën plotësisht dhe përfundimisht. (f. 136-137)
Viktor Hygo: Shën Mëria e Parisit, Botime Uegen, përkthyer nga Hajri Zotomadhi, Tiranë 2002
Shpikja e shtypshkronjës është ngjarja më e madhe në histori. Ajo është nëna e të gjitha revolucioneve. Është një mjet krejt i ri për të shprehur mendimin njerëzor; mendimi vishet me një formë të re dhe flak tej formën e vjetër. Kjo do të thotë se gjarpëri simbolik, i cili qysh nga koha e Adamit personifikonte arsyen, e ndërroi lëkurën plotësisht dhe përfundimisht. (f. 205)
(Siç e shikoni, përkthyesi Hajri Zotomadhi nuk ka marrë mundimin të ndryshojë asgjë në këtë pasazh. U bëra tepër kurreshtar për këtë përkthyes misterioz. Mungesa e emrit të tij në Numeratorin telefonik, më bën të dyshoj fort se kemi të bëjmë me një qenie të paqenë, me një shajni që për lehtësi analize këtu mund ta quajmë edhe Hajni Mosozoti)
Leon Tolstoi, Haxhi Murati, përktheu G. Zhudi, Tiranë 1941
Zëri përshkonjës i myezinit, hoxhës së xhamisë, porsa kishte heshtur dhe najrin e pastër malësor, të përzjerë me erë tymi, në mes të palljeve të lopëve dhe të blegërimave të dhenve, të cilat shpërndaheshin nëpër kasollet, si mizat e bletës, u ndëgjuan në mënyrë të çquar tinguj zërash burrnorë që grindeshin dhe zëra kalamajsh dhe grash më të largëta, nga ana e pusit. (f. 9)
Leon Tolstoi, Haxhi Murati, Botime Uegen, përktheu Hajri Zotomadhi, Tiranë 2003
Zëri depërtues i myezinit, hoxhës së xhamisë, porsa kishte heshtur dhe në ajrin e pastër malor, të përzier me erë tymi, në mes bulurimave të lopëve dhe blegërimave të dhenve, të cilat shpërndaheshin nëpër kasollet, si bletët, u ndëgjuan shkoqur ca zëra burrërorë që grindeshin dhe pastaj zëra kalamajsh e grash si më tej, nga ana e pusit. (f. 9)
Jemi në fillim të librit, pikërisht aty ku përvetësuesi bën ndryshimet e tij kozmetike: kështu përshkonjës është zëvendësuar me depërtues, pallje me bulurimë, miza blete me bletë mënyrë të çquar me shkoqur, por fjalitë kanë të njëjtën strukturë (gjë që nuk ndodh jo më nga një përkthyes te një tjetër, por as te i njëjti përkthyes, kur ky përkthen një pasazh në mëngjes e po atë pasazh përsëri në mbrëmje!)
Moris Dryon, Familjet e mëdha, përktheu Sotir Caci, Tiranë 1972
I dashur Lysin  tha Adrien Lërua (ishte vetëm gjashtëmbëdhjetë muaj më i vogël se i ungji dhe marrëdhënjet e tyre ishin më fort marrëdhënje kushërinjsh të parë), - më lejo të të kujtoj s llogaria jote nuk është e pashterur. Mos harro se operacioni yt i dështuar kundër Shudlerëve, në të cilën ti pate mendimin e mirë të na tërhiqje edhe ne, ka bërë një vrimë serioze në kapitalin tënd. Ti e di sa ke tërhequr në vitin e shkuar, sidomos gjatë qëndrimit tënd në Dovilë, si edhe qysh prej fillimit të këtij viti (f. 288)
Moris Dryon, Familjet e mëdha, Botues Uegen, përktheu Xhevair Lleshi, Tiranë 1972
I dashur Lysin  tha Adrien Lërua (ishte vetëm gjashtëmbëdhjetë muaj më i vogël se Moblani dhe marrëdhëniet e tyre ishin më tepër si kushërinj të parë sesa si ungj e nip), Lylyu im i dashur, më lejo të të kujtoj s llogaria jote nuk është e pashterur. Mos harro se operacioni yt i dështuar kundër Shudlerëve, në të cilën ti pate mendimin e mirë të na tërhiqje edhe ne, ka bërë një vrimë shumë serioze në kapitalin tënd. Ti e di sa ke tërhequr në vitin e shkuar, sidomos gjatë qëndrimit tënd në Dovilë, si edhe qysh prej fillimit të këtij viti (f. 288)
Ndryshimet e vetme janë që i ungji është bërë Moblani, është shtuar ungj e nip dhe një si britëm Lylyu im i dashur. Gjithashtu serioze është bërë shumë serioze, përndryshe nuk është prekur asgjë nga i paharruari dhe i keqpëdoruri Sotir Caci.

Është e tepërt të vazhdojmë me shembuj. Këta pak janë rezultat i një shqyrtimi të shkurtër. Po të njëjtën pamje paraqesin edhe vepra si Princi i varfër (përkthimi i mirëfilltë Maqo Afezolli, përkthimi i përvetësuar Rafaela Prifti, botime Drier), Serbët dhe shqiptarët, përkthimi origjinal Zef Fekeçi e Karl Gurakuqi, përkthimi i rrëmbyer anonim, nga botuesi Bargjini etj.
Ajo që është interesante (çfjalë e tmerrshme, më falni :buzeqeshje:  ajo që është poshtëruese, e padurueshme, e pabesueshme është vjedhja e të vdekurve dhe të gjallëve, persekutimi i dytë e i tretë i Sotir Cacit, Halit Selfos, Bujar Dokos dhe sa të tjerëve që punuan në kushtet më mizerabël për talentin dhe zotësitë e rralla që kishin, që pasi ua shkurtuan jetën me normën socialiste, po kërkojnë tu shuajnë kujtimin me babëzinë e sotme të ashtuquajtur kapitaliste.
Të dashur lexues, bojkotojini dhe mohouani qytetarinë keqbërësve të këtij lloji. Prona e mendjes ka qenë dhe mbetet e shenjtë.

----------


## Diabolis

Leter e 

Brikena Cabej, Shpetim Cucka, Ardian Klosi, Afrim Koci, Piro Misha, Virgjil Muci, Donika Omari, Aurel Plasari, Edmond Tupja 

Kryetarit te Kuvendit te Shqiperise, z. Servet Pellumbi 

Ministrit te Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve, z. Blendi Klosi 

Ministrit te Arsimit dhe Shkences, z. Luan Memushi 

Shoqates se Botuesve te Shqiperise 

T i r a n e 

Te nderuar zoterinj, 

Ju drejtohemi juve dhe opinionit publik teper te shqetesuar per pervetesimin e paligjshem te prones intelektuale ne vendin tone, konkretisht te shqiperimeve, nje dukuri qe ka marre sidomos ne vitet e fundit permasa te panjohura kurre me pare. 

Me menyra qe shkojne nga ato te zhveshurat deri tek me te sofistikuarat, vidhen vepra qe bejne pjese ne fondin e klasikeve te vjeter e te rinj te letersise boterore, te albanologeve te shquar etj. te perkthyera pergjate dhjetevjecareve nga disa prej shqiperuesve tane me te talentuar, te vdekur shumica, por edhe qe ende jetojne. 

Menyrat me te perdorura te kesaj vjedhjeje ne stil te gjere jane keto: 

1 - Merren veprat, fjale per fjale, me ndonje ndryshim te vogel ne krye dhe ne fund te librit dhe ribotohen ato me emrin e nje "perkthyesi" te ri; shembuj: "Poetika" e Aristotelit, perkthim i Sotir Papahristos, sot nen emrin e perkthyesit te panjohur Hajri Zotomadhi (botues "Uegen"). Po keshtu eshte vepruar me librat "Haxhi Murati", perkthim i Bujar Dokos, sot perseri me emrin H. Zotomadhi (botues "Uegen"), "Familjet e medha" te Moris Dryon, perkthimi i mirefillte Sotir Caci, "perkthimi" i pervetesuar Xhevair Lleshi (botues "Uegen") e te tjere. 

2 - Merren veprat, e gjate ridaktilografimit u behen atyre ndryshime kozmetike per te fshehur grabitjen, duke zevendesuar aty-ketu fjale me sinonimet e tyre. Me kete metode eshte pervetesuar shqiperimi i "Katedrales se Parisit" te Bujar Dokos, sot nen emrin e "perkthyesit" Xhevair Lleshi (botues "Uegen"), gjithashtu "Princi dhe i varferi" i Mark Tuejn, perkthimi nga origjinali Maqo Afezolli, "perkthimi" i pervetesuar Rafaela Prifti (botime "Drier") si dhe mjaft raste te tjera. 

3 - Merren veprat fjale per fjale sic kane qene ne botimet e meparshme dhe ribotohen ato, duke mos e shenuar emrin e perkthyesit. Shembuj: "Djemte e rruges Pal" e Ferenc Molnarit (botues i sotem "Mesonjtorja e pare", "Dashuria e pare" e Ivan Turgenievit (botues i sotem "Argeta") etj. etj. 

Po ketu futim ato raste, ku perseri jane bere ndryshime kozmetike ose eshte "letrarizuar" varianti i dikurshem gegnisht, duke fshehur emrin e perkthyesit, sic ndodh p.sh. me shqiperimin e shquar te Zef Fekecit e Karl Gurakuqit "Serbet dhe shqiptaret" te Milan Shuflait (botues i sotem "Bargjini"). 

4 - Ribotohen vepra te shumta te letersise boterore, duke mos e fshehur emrin e shqiperuesit te mirefillte, por pa i marre leje ketij ose familjareve ne rast se ky ka vdekur, e natyrisht pa paguar asnje shperblim per perkthimin. Keshtu eshte vepruar me "Zemra" E.de Amicis (botues "Mesonjtorja e pare"), me "Perrallat" e Andersenit (botues "Mesonjtorja e pare"), me "Aventurat e Tom Sojerit" te Mark Tuejnit (botues "Mesonjtorja e pare") etj. etj. 

Pervetesimi i prones shpirterore, apo mundit intelektual te nje tjetri, mendojme se eshte nje delikt edhe me i rende nga nje vjedhje e rendomte materiale, qe tek e fundit matetet materialisht dhe mund te zevendesohet. Fshehja dhe manipulimi i autoresise godet vete kujtesen e njerezve, ajo edhe ne regjimin diktatorial behej vetem ne rastet e te "deklasuarve" dhe jo ne stil kaq te gjere sikurse po ndodh sot. 

Ne Shqiperi ishte krijuar, qe me mjeshtrat e pare te letersise sone si Noli e Konica, nje plejade e shquar shqiperuesish, nje shkolle e vertete qe me Mitrush Kutelin, Lasgush Poradecin, Sotir Cacin, Vedat Kokonen, Gjon Shllakun, Pashko Gjecin, Bujar Dokon, Halit Selfon, Hamit Kokalarin, Robert Shvarcin, Petro Zhejin e te tjere, arriten te sjellin ne gjuhen tone kryeveprat me te njohura te letersise boterore. Duke qene ne vete nje brez i mesem perkthyesish, qe mjeshtrat e mesiperm i kemi pasur mesues, shpesh kolege, detyrohemi te ngreme zerin ne radhe te pare ne emer dhe per emrin e tyre, por edhe qe te mbrojme vetveten dhe brezin me te ri te shqiperuesve letrare nga kjo pirateri e papare deri me sot. 

Ribotime e "riperkthime" te tilla shkaktojne nje dem te rende ekonomik per vete tregun e letersise artistike. Ato nuk jane vetem nje fyerje dhe mungese shperblimi individual per disa shqiperues te caktuar; porse arrijne te corodisin krejt sistemin e vlerave ne shqiperimet tona, te krijojne edhe ketu, sikurse ndodh ne tregun pirat te videove ose dvd-ve dhe ne shume fusha te tjera te jetes sone nje kaos ku nuk mund ta dallosh me grurin nga egjra, pronen e vertete intelektuale-shpirterore nga vjedhja, plagjiati dhe mediokriteti. 

Ne i drejtohemi ne radhe te pare Kuvendit te Shqiperise, qe te gjeje nepermjet nje legjislacioni te sakte sanksionet dhe ndeshkimet e duhura ndaj autoreve te pervetesimeve ne fushen e shqiperimeve, me gjere ne te drejten e autorit ne libra. 

I drejtohemi ministrit te Kultures qe t'i stigmatizoje me mjetet qe ka ne dore keqberesit ne fjale dhe te na ndihmoje ne vleresimin e duhur te punes sone. 

I drejtohemi ministrit te Arsimit dhe Shkences qe te perjashtoje nga tekstet shkollore cdo botues e cdo "perkthyes" qe perveteson punen e te tjereve. 

I drejtohemi Shoqates se Botuesve Shqiptare qe te distancohet nga personat ne fjale, deri ne perjashtimin e tyre nga nje shoqate qe kerkon te kete emer te nderuar. 

Brikena Cabej, Shpetim Cucka, Ardian Klosi, Afrim Koci, Piro Misha, Virgjil Muci, Donika Omari, Aurel Plasari, Edmond Tupja

----------


## angeldust

Duhet te mblidhen keta qe kane nenshkruar tek kjo leter ose autoret me te afirmuar ne Shqiperi, qe te hartojne nje projektligj i cili te mbroje te drejtat e autoresise. Por duhet iniciative ama. Politikanet kurre s'mund te jene aq te familjarizuar me problemet e autoresise, ashtu sic jane vete shkrimtaret. Une nuk njihem me menyren si perpilohen projektligjet ne Shqiperi dhe si shpihen ne Kuvend, por ama profesionalet e afirmuar ne nje fushe te caktuar, jane personat primare opinionet e te cileve duhet te kene peshen me te madhe ne keto gjera.

Shpeshhere me duket sikur ne Shqiperi mungon iniciativa primare nga profesionalet per t'i shpene problemet e tyre tek shteti, me pretekstin qe do hasin ne veshe te shurdhe, qe mund te jete e vertete por perseri... duhet luftuar. Kjo jo per problemet e autoresise, artit, apo letersise, por ne pergjithesi.

Me nje fjale ketyre me lart bravo ju qofte. I hope they keep it up.

----------


## Diabolis

Duam s'duam ligjet i miratojne politikanet (deputetet). Per pronesine intelektuale ka nje ligj mbase dhjetevjecar tashme dhe nje dicka (organizem?) qe pretendon ti mbroje keto te drejta me ane te regjistrimit.
Kjo mesa duket nuk punon, ose eshte e pafuqishme. E per kete duhet forca e shtetit. (FBI WARNING).
Politikanet sot kane ne duar Ligjin mbi Librin i cili eshte shansi me i mire per ti zgjidhur keto pune njehere e mire.
Sa per shembull po sjell rregullat qe zbaton gutenborg.org (sipas ligjeve amerikane) per publikimin dhe leximin falas te librave online.

1. Punet me copyright para 1 janar 1923 jane te gjitha prone e publikut.
Midis viteve 1923-1977 copyright eshte 95 vjet. Ne 2019 fillojne e behen te lira. 

2. Punet krijuar mbas 1 janar 1978 behen te publikut 70 vjet mbas vdekjes se autorit, kur ku eshte person.

3. Kur si pika 3 eshte korporate 95 vjet mbas publikimit ose 120 mbas krijimit cila ndodh e para (ka dhe pune sekrete ne kete bote).

4. pika kater mbron doreshkrimet mbeshtetur si me lart por qe ska te beje me datat shqiptare, tek ne mund te ishte sekuestrimi nga hetuesi arshivimi etj.

5. Punet pa shenimin e copyright para marsit 1989 me autore amerikane, ose botuar se pari ne USA jane prone e publikut brenda USA.

6 thone nuk para zbatohet, por eshte e rendesishme se ka rinovimin e copyrightit ajo qe pak a shume duan te bejne trashegimtaret e kokave tona


Nje gje te tille duhet te bejne politikanet e juristet, e pastaj nje gjykate, merr rastin e Fishtes, ta jep per pese minuta vendimin. 

Ata qe kane nenshkruar jane botues e autore, ju shkon fjala dhe kane hyrje ne media, ndersa atyre qe ju drejtohet, ndonse politikane e pushtetare jane autore per veten e tyre.



Rule 1
Works first published before January 1, 1923 with proper copyright notice entered the public domain no later than 75 years from the date copyright was first secured. Hence, all works whose copyrights were secured before 1923 are now in the public domain, regardless of where they were published. (This is the rule Project Gutenberg uses most often)

Works published and copyrighted 1923-1977 retain copyright for 95 years. No such works will enter the public domain until 2019 unless one of the other rules applies.

Rule 2
Works first created on or after January 1, 1978 enter the public domain 70 years after the death of the author if the author is a natural person. (Nothing will enter the public domain under this rule until at least January 1, 2049.)

Rule 3
Works first created on or after January 1, 1978 which are created by a corporate author enter the public domain 95 years after publication or 120 years after creation whichever occurs first. (Nothing will enter the public domain under this rule until at least January 1, 2074.)

Rule 4
Works created before January 1, 1978 but not published before that date are copyrighted under rules similar to rules 2 and 3 above, except that in no case will the copyright on a work not published prior to January 1, 1978 expire before December 31, 2002. If the work *is* published before December 31, 2002, its copyright will not expire before December 31, 2047. (This rule copyrights a lot of manuscripts that we would otherwise think of as public domain because of their age.)

Rule 5
If a substantial number of copies were printed and distributed in the U.S. prior to March 1, 1989 without a copyright notice, and the work is of entirely American authorship, or was first published in the United States, the work is in the public domain in the U.S. (Note that we cannot clear items printed/published outside of the U.S. under this rule)

Rule 6
(This rule is complicated, and is seldom applied). Works published before 1964 needed to have their copyrights renewed in their 28th year, or they'd enter into the public domain. Some books originally published outside of the US by non-Americans are exempt from this requirement, under GATT. Works from before 1964 were automatically renewed if ALL of these apply:

At least one author was a citizen or resident of a foreign country (outside the US) that's a party to the applicable copyright agreements. (Almost all countries are parties to these agreements.) 
The work was still under copyright in at least one author's "home country" at the time the GATT copyright agreement went into effect for that country (January 1, 1996 for most countries). 
The work was first published abroad, and not published in the United States until at least 30 days after its first publication abroad. 
If you can prove that one of the above does not apply, AND if you can prove that copyright was not renewed, then the work is in the public domain. For US authors and publications, non-renewal is the hard part to demonstrate.

To prove an item was not renewed, you need to do an extensive search of renewals in Library of Congress records (or you could get a letter from the author or publisher attesting that there was no renewal). The Library of Congress provides a for-fee copyright renewal search service, visit http://www.copyright.gov

Please read the document about copyright renewal online at: http://onlinebooks.library.upenn.edu/renewals.html before attempting to prove public domain status of a work published between 1923-1963. We have a separate "Rule 6 HOW-TO" for working under Rule 6.

Rule 8
U.S. Government and Crown copyright. Items published by the United States Government do not have copyright protection in the US. We need to be careful with this rule, because some items distributed by the U.S. Government might have been authored by other entities who are entitled to a copyright. In the U.K., Crown copyright lasts for 50 years for items published by the U.K. government, which might let Rule 7 be applied to such items 50+ years old.

----------


## Diabolis

Te ftuar ne nje takim mediatik nga nje grup perkthyesish dhe intelektualesh te njohur, Shoqata e Botuesve Shqiptare u njoh me shqetesimin e ngritur prej tyre per permasat shqetesuese qe po merr pirateria ne fushen e perkthimeve ne botimet shqiptare. Ne mbledhjen e saj te dates 18 shkurt 2005, Shoqata e Botuesve hqiptare, pas diskutimeve profesionale dhe qytetare u solidarizua me shqetesimin e mesiperm dhe angazhohet te jape kontributin e saj ne te gjitha drejtimet, morale, shoqerore dhe ligjore per evidentimin e metejshem edhe konkret te rasteve te mesiperme, por edhe per denoncimin me force jo vetem te kesaj dukurie, por edhe te formave te tjera te piraterise, te cilat nuk jane prekur ne promemorjen e perkthyesve. Shoqata e Botuesve Shqiptare veren me shqetesim se format e shfaqjes dhe ushtrimit te piraterise ne botimet shqiptare prej vitesh jane te shumta dhe kane marre permasa dhe shtrirje gjithekombetare, dmth, ne te gjitha trevat e rajonit ku jetojne shqiptaret. Vec atyre qe jane evidentuar ne promemorjen e perkthyesve, pirateria eshte shfaqur prej kohesh edhe ne mosmarrjen e te drejtave te autorit per perkthimet qe botohen ne gjuhen shqipe, ne riprodhimin e librave qe prodhohen nga botuesit shqiptare ne Maqedoni e Kosove e duke ia servirur lexuesit te atjeshem per qellime perfitimi pa lejen e autorit apo te botuesit qe ka te drejtat, ne botimin e librave ilustrative per femije me metodat e skanimit pa lejet perkatese etj. Shoqata e Botuesve Shqiptare ka luftuar vazhdimisht dhe ka qene e papajtueshme me shfaqjet e dukurite e piraterise ne vendin tone. Por lufta e saj, ne te shumten e rasteve, ka mbetur morale dhe mediatike dhe nuk ka pasur asnjehere mbeshtetjen e duhur institucionale nga organizmat perkatese shteterore. Duke siguruar per angazhimin dhe mbeshtetjen tone dhe me qellim qe edhe nisma e marre nga grupi i mesiperm i perkthyesve te mos mbetet ne kuadrin moral dhe mediatik, por te shkoje deri ne fund me mjete ligjore ne menyre qe te frenohet kjo dukuri e shemtuar dhe e demshme, Shoqata e Botuesve Shqiptare propozon: 1) Te kerkohet nje takim me Avokatin e Popullit per te parashtruar dukurine dhe per te kerkuar ushtrimin e autoritetit te tij per zgjidhjen me rruge ligjore; 2) Te nxiten dhe mbeshteten profesionalisht autoret e subjektet e demtuar "ose trashegimtaret ligjore te tyre) per te kerkuar e ndjekur ngjidhjen e problemit ne rruge ligjore, konkretisht duke iu drejtuar gjykates perkatese; 3) Te ngrihet nje grup pune me specialiste te fushes prane Bibliotekes Kombetare, me mbeshtetjen e MKRS, ne perberje te te cilit te kete edhe botues, per te bere monitorimin e librave ne qarkullim, per te percaktuar listen e librave dhe botuesve qe kane ushtruar nje veprimtari te demshme klandestine; 4) Ne bashkepunim me shoqatat e botuesve shqiptare ne Kosove e Maqedoni te organizohet nje sondazh per evidentimin e dukurive te mesiperme edhe ne Kosove e Maqedoni; Duke mbeshtetur dhe falenderuar perkthyesit nismetare per sensibilizimin e ketij problemi, Shoqata e Botuesve Shqiptare garanton se do te jete kurdohere ne balle te luftes kunder ketyre fenomeneve te shemtuara dhe me pasoja per kulturen e shkruar shqipe dhe se ne asnje rast nuk do te pranoje me gjirin e saj botues aneetare, per te cilet vertetohet ligjerisht se ushtrojne veprimtari te jashteligjshme dhe te demshme te kesaj natyre.

----------


## Diabolis

KUSH QENDRON NE KRYE TE LISTES SE ZEZE TE PIRATERISE NE BOTIMET DHE MEDIAN SHQIPTARE

Nga Fatmir Toci

Botues

Reagim pas shkrimeve fyese te Fahri Balliut ne gazeten "55", te dates 19 shkurt 2005



Sensibilizimi i opinionit publik nga nje grup perkthyesish per permasat e fenomenit te piraterise ne botimet shqiptare, e zgjoi nga gjumi edhe Fariun e Ballive per te rinisur nje lufte "qe e kishte harruar", per t'u treguar ithtar i vertete per mbrojtjen e te drejtave te autorit ne vendin tone. E kam pranuar dhe mirepritur prononcimin e specialisteve te fushes se letrave dhe njohes te gjuheve te huaja, si Tupja, Klosi, etj., ne lidhje me debatin qe po behet prej kohesh per nje konflikt fjaloresh (por jo ngutjen e tyre per te mos pritur perfundimet e procesit gjyqesor), por nuk kam mundur prej kohesh te kuptoj zellin e tepruar te zotit Balliu per t'u marre me kete ceshtje, madje duke e politizuar, duke e lidhur me persona te jere qe s'kane te bejne aspak me ceshtjen, bile edhe duke fyer ne cdo shkrim me fjalet e sharjet me te ndyra, mjaft kompromentuese per nje etike gazetareske. Aq me teper qe nuk besoj qe ky Fariu te kete lexuar gjate jetes ndonje fjali ne gjuhe te huaj ndonjehere. Por me ne fund e kuptova nga dy shkrime te gazetes "55" te dates 19 shkurt 2005, te shkruara nga drejtori i saj, Fahri Balliu, te titulluara "Enveristet e Nanos therrasin intelektualet e Enverit" dhe "Vjedhja e fjalorit te Kokones nga Fatmiri, qe eshte Toc per librat". Para se t'i pergjigjem ketij ekzemplari te gazetarise se brishte shqiptare, qe gazeten e tij e ka kthyer prej kohesh ne nje trakt apo flete-rrufe, dua te sqaroj per lexuesin e nderuar per dy ceshtje qe Fariu i ka servirur qe ne titujt e dy shkrimeve te mesiperm. 

* * * 

E para, ka nje ironi te madhe ne vete faktin qe prej kohe nje njeri si Fahriu ka marre flamurin e antikomunizmit. Por ne fund te fundit, s'eshte as i fundit e as i pari. Por do deshiroja t'iu kujtoja te gjitheve se cili ishte Fariu ne vitet 80, nje gazetaruc servil i "Zerit te popullit", e nje shkrimtaruc, qe do bente mire te merrte te rilexonte se c'ka shkruar aso kohe, si p.sh. "Celesi i Arte".

Se dyti, s'do kishte asgje te keqe sikur te vendosja te angazhohesha politikisht ne krahun e majte apo te djathte; dhe kjo eshte e drejte kushtetuese dhe qytetare e cdo njeriu.

Se treti, insinuatat e zotit Balliu per angazhimin tim ne politike jane fllucka sapuni sepse asnjehere nuk kam menduar se mund te merrem drejtperdrejt me politike, dhe kjo per hir te punes sime ne fushen e botimeve. Edhe pse kam pasur vazhdimisht kerkesa dashamirese nga banoret e vendit tim te origjines per te qene perfaqesuesi i tyre (krahine qe fletushka "55" dhe drejtori i saj Balliu eshte perpjekur ta denigroje me dhjetera here ne gazeten e tij), asnjehere nuk kam menduar se do te merrem me une tjeter, vecse me librin e botimet. Ne lidhje me shkrimin, deklaroj publikisht se nuk kam pasur ndonje ftese as nga Nano e as nga Berisha ne takimet e tyre me intelektualet apo pjese te tjera te shoqerise, ne kuadrin e perpjekjeve te tyre normale per te terhequr rreth vetes sa me shume perfaqesues te fushave te ndryshme. Shkrimi i gazetes "55" ne lidhje me kete eshte nje mashtrim i zakonshem i saj, per te cilin, si dhe per ceshtje te tjera qe do te ngre ne kete shkrim, zoti Balliu do te pergjigjet ne vendin e duhur, sipas ligjeve te shtetit ne fuqi. 

E dyta, ne lidhje me abuzimet qe jane bere e po behen ne media ne lidhje me konfliktin per hartimin dhe botimin e fjalorit frengjisht - shqip te A. Jakllarit, ku e bija e te ndjerit dhe e te respektuarit Kokona, zonja Qendro, akuzon autorin dhe botuesin per kopjim te vepres se babait, autor i njohur i kesaj fushe, gjej rastin te risqaroj edhe nje here: Ceshtja ne fjale eshte ne proces gjyqesor prej kohesh, si nje procedure normale ne raste konfliktesh kur keto nuk zgjidhen me rruge e mjete te tjera. Me sa shohim, rasti i fjalorit nuk qenka dhe aq i lehte per t'u zgjidhur. Nga ana tjeter, avokatja ime, qe ne fillim te procesit ka kerkuar ndarjen e ceshtjes. Ne pergjithesi ne bote, ku ka me mijera procese per te drejtat e autorit e plagjiature, asnjehere nuk eshte pale botuesi. Dhe ne rastin me te keq, kur gjyqi verteton plagjiaturen, botuesi eshte pergjegjes vetem kur vertetohet se ai ne menyre te vetedijshme ka botuar nje veper te vjedhur. Perndryshe, pale eshte gjithnje autori i vepres. Gjithesesi, derisa ceshtja eshte ne gjyq, eshte normale, madje e detyrueshme nga te gjithe shtetasit qe te presin perfundimet e tij. Ketu, sigurisht, bejne perjashtim, dallkauket e intrigantet qe fatkeqesisht po luajne e manipulojne perbindshem me emrin e fjales se lire dhe te demokracise. 

Per t'u kthyer te Balliu yne, i cili edhe me dhjetera here te tjera ka fyer, share e eshte perpjekur te poshteroje nepermjet kobures se tij te ndryshkur "55" (qe e pare ne kuadrin e ekonomise se tregut te krijon pikepyetje te shumta per "shiringat" me te cilat mbahet), te jem i sinqerte, i kam kalur me te qeshur shkrimet e tij naive nga ana profesionale dhe te peshtira nga ana morale. Gjithmone jam nisur nga parimi qe te mos merrem me "placka te ndyra" se ato te bejne pis. Gjithmone i kam percjelle si perpjekje te te ziut Fahri per te rene ne sy te shefave per zellin dhe perkushtimin e tij (sic ben kur del cdo mengjes ne oren shtate pa dhjete te kryqezimi i ish-hotel "Arberise" ku kalon nje prej lidereve te politikes), per te zene nje vend perfitimi ne hierarkine politike shqiptare, per te mbuluar te kaluaren e tij te dyshimte prej komunisti e shikasi te perjashtuar per pazarlleqe, per te mbuluar shemtine e tij morale dhe paaftesine profesionale dhe, ne fund te fundit, per t'u ndier mire brenda vetes ne ligesine njerezore qe e karakterizon. Per te gjitha keto, asnjehere nuk u kam dhene rendesi "tullumbacave" te tij edhe duke e ditur numrin e vogel te shitjeve te fletushkes qe boton, por edhe duke e ditur opinionin e intelektualeve dhe shoqerise civile per te. 

* * * 

Por ne shkrimin e djeshem me terhoqen vemendjen dy-tre ceshtje qe Balliu i trajton kunder meje, qe me kujtuan Shaban Qosen e mjere para 15 apo 20 vjetesh, t` cilin e vinin ne loje sepse edhe kur nuk e ngacmonin rruges si te marre, ai u kthehej njerezve qe i kalonin perbri: "he, nuk po shan?! Jo, shaj po deshe, se ta tregoj une pastaj!". Pra, e kuptova qe halli i Balliut, per te mos besuar fjalet qe qarkullojne per "metodologji gjobimi", qenka te botimet pirate qe ai ka nisur te beje e per te cilat, jo vetem qe nuk i shkon ndermend te marre leje, por edhe mburret me keto vjedhje, duke i bere nje publicitet te papare prese se vjedhur ne fletushken e tij. Kjo, padyshim, e ve zotin Balliu ne krye te listes se zeze te piraterise se botimeve shqiptare, si nje nga hajdutet me profesioniste e me te hapur, qe nuk e ka per gje te pervetesoje pronen e tjetrit. Me konkretisht fjala eshte per veprat e Aristidh Koles, nder te cilat me e spikatura eshte ajo qe titullohet "Arvanitet", per te cilen ne ishim ne perfundim te marreveshjes me zonjen Athanasia Kola, e shoqja e te ndjerit Aristidh, dhe u terhoqem sepse pame qe doli ne qarkullim pa leje ne tregun e librit shqip nga Shtepia Botuese "55" me drejtor "intelektualin e shquar" Fahri Balliu (keshtu e ka trumbetuar ai veten e tij ne gazeten e tij gjate fushates se deshtuar kur ai deshi te behej deputet. (Sa per te ardhur keq: deputet nje tip si Fahri Balliu, qe u ka hyre ne borxh dhjetra e qindra intelektualeve shqiptare!). Edhe pse zonja Athanasia inistoi atehere qe ne ta conim ceshtjen ne gjyq, ne hoqem dore nga ai botim, edhe pse e vleresonim shume ate veper se, sic e theksova me lart, nuk deshem te beheshim pis nga emri i tij "i sterrosur" dhe nuk kishte as ligj e as dreq qe merrej me te. Meqe zoti Balliu mburret se ka nje "deklarate qe konservohet" ne shtepine e tij botuese le ta beje publike e ta botoje, nderkohe ne po cojme per botim letren e Athanasia Koles, ku na lutet qe ta ndjekim procesin ligjerisht ndaj nje pervetesuesi e botuesi hajdut. Nderkohe, le te beje publike edhe lejen e botimit per librin e botuar nga shtepia botuese "55": "Forca e arsyes" te shkrimtares italiane Oriana Falaci dhe gjithe librave te tjere qe ka botuar. 

* * * 

Meqe jemi te gjyqet, te ben pershtypje mburrja e Balliut se ka bere nja 136 gjyqe, shumicen e te cilave, me sa kuptohet me intelektualet dhe qytetaret shqiptare. Te them te drejten une e dija shume here me pak. Shikojeni si ua ka marre doren gjyqeve ky "intelektual i shquar" dhe aq me teper si mburret me to. Ne nje proces gjyqesor kemi te hapur nga dikush e qe s'ka te beje drejtperdrejt me ne dhe ka sjelle shqetesimet e rastit dhe dem moral te pallogaritshem ne punen tone, per te cilen, sigurisht, me mbarimin e procesit do te kerkojme demshperblimim. Shihni kete turp te gazetarise shqiptare qe mburret se eshte bere pehlivan i gjyqeve kunder intelektualeve per fyerje publike, keqinformime e mashtrime me traktin e tij qe e quan gazete. Mjafton te kujtojme ketu shkrimin e tij fyes e poshterues ndaj zonjes se nderuar Kongoli, jo shume kohe me pare kur ishte e emeruar ne krye te doganave shqiptare. Nje zonje e nderuar qe sot eshte rreshtuar ne grupin e quajtur KOP, si nga emrat me te spikatur te se djathtes shqiptare qe aspiron te vije ne pushtet. 

Mendoni nga ana tjeter kete njeri qe nuk po le gur pa levizur per te terhequr vemendjen e drejtuesve te partise se tij per ta futur ne listat zgjedhore, edhe pse eshte nje deshtak i sprovuar, kur nuk e votuan as njerezit e krahines ku ai eshte rritur e shkoluar ne Elbasan. Mos valle duhet te mendojme se nje force tjeter politike do te kerkoje te vije ne pushtet me prototipa te diskretituar ne shoqerine shqiptare si ky, Fahri Balliu yne? Si do ta mund ta beje te besueshme zbatimin e platformes se saj politike nje force tjeter me njerez te ketij kallepi qe kane kaluar dhe jane gati te kalojne perseri per hir te realizimit te qellimeve te tyre nga komunisti i devotshem te pseudodemokrati, nga gazetari i zellshem i PPSH-se ne "ithtar" te PD-se, nga ish-oficer i SHIK-ut ne "partizan i flaket" per hapjen e dosjeve, nga botues hajdut ne "mbrojtes" i te drejtave te autorit, nga "intelektual i shquar" (sic e mban veten) ne denigrues te shume figurave te shquara historike e kombetare dhe te intelektualeve te sotem qe kontribuojne ne fusha te ndryshme? Padyshim, nje njeri i tille do te turperonte cdo force politike apo grupim tjeter kulturor e intelektual qe do ta pranonte, jo me si perfaqesues a zedhenes, por edhe per te hapur e mbyllur deren. 

* * * 

Ka edhe nje merak tjeter Balliu ne editorialin e traktit te tij, ate punen e dosjeve. Nuk eshte e rastit qe eshte tema e tij me e preferuar (si duket e njeh mire, sidomos pas shkarkimit nga detyra per matrapazlleqe te shumta ne Shkup!) dhe nuk ka shkrim apo numer gazete qe te mos merret me te, edhe kur shkruan per gjera qe s'ka te bejne fare me kete teme. Nuk thone kot se kriminelit i rri mendja te vendi i krimit dhe, qofte edhe nje here te vetme, ai rikthehet ne vendin e krimit. Por Fariu yne kthehet me shpesh, ne cdo numer gazete dhe nuk do te ndahet dot nga sindromi i dosjeve, i sigurimit, i jetes si komunist fanatik, etj. Kjo nuk besoj te jete e rastit; lexuesi le ta gjykoje vete. Sa per mua, jeten e kam me te thjeshte nga sa me mbivlereson Fariu. Nuk arrita te behesha komunist (ne kohen tone kjo ishte aspirate dhe domosdoshmeri per te ecur perpara), kam punuar ne sektore administrative e ekonomike, ne te shumten ne sistemin e industrise ushtarake si punonjes me status gjithmone civil, ku nuk arrita te vishem as edhe nje dite te vetme si ushtarak, edhe pse kam pasur dhe kam gjithe respektin per kete uniforme e kete arme ku kane bere e bejne pjese edhe pjesetare te familjes sime; ndersa sigurimin e shtetit dhe SHIK-un brezi im e kujton me teper si hije te kthyer here ne mit e here ne gogol, dicka qe ekzistonte, qe nuk mund ta preknim, por qe edhe duhet te ruheshim prej tij; por e kam urryer me gjithe shpirt kur mesova se atij i kane sherbyer edhe njerez si puna e Fariut. Mjafton te sjell ndermend fizionomine tij, gazeten qe ka katranosur e katranos cdo dite, shkrimet e tij te ndyra te mbushura me mllefe, genjeshtra e fyerje te pafund per te kuptuar veprimtarine e "sektorit special" ne shtetit te dikurshem, monist e pasmonist. Puna ime drejtperdrejte ne fushen e botimeve u takon ne fakt 10-12 vjeteve te fundit, ndersa permasa te njohura publike ajo ka marre vetem 6-7 vjetet e fundit si rezultat i kontributit ne kete fushe; ndaj dhe jane qesharake insinuatat e Balliut per dosje e sigurimsa, fenomene te edukuara e formuara nga e kaluara e tij e dyshimte, qe mesa duket nuk do ta lene rehat deri sa te largohet nga kjo bote. 

Per te kontribuar sadopak ne sensibilizimin e shoqerise shqiptare per fenomene te tilla shoqerisht te rrezikshme une do te kerkoj qe te zbulohet deri ne fund veprimtaria denigruese e ketij njeriu, duke iu drejtuar edhe instancave perkatese shteterore, partiake, shoqerie civile dhe, padyshim, gjykates, si organi i specializuar per zgjidhjen e konflikteve dhe mbrojtjen e te drejtave te autorit dhe te dinjitetit njerezor. 

* * *

Dhe ne fund dy fjale per Fahri Balliun, sic eshte zakon te thuhet per te ndjerin ne ceremonite mortore: Une po ta dergoj kete shkrim per ta botuar edhe ne gazeten tende, tashme teresisht te kompromentuar, per hir te lexuesit akoma te genjyer pas saj dhe te etikes gazetareske qe ti nuk e njohe dhe nuk e respektove kurre. E di qe mund edhe te mos e botosh, por edhe po e botove nga frika se po jua nis edhe gazetave te tjera e di mire se bashke me te do te vijojne shkrimet e tua te nderkryera (ose do te ndersesh bashkepunetoret apo ndonje koleg tendin te me hidhen persiper), qe vetem do ta rendojne me teper krimin tend si abuzim ndaj fjales se lire dhe do ta rendojne fajin per procesin gjyqesor qe po te hapim. Po te ve ne dijeni paraprakisht se ky shkrim eshte vetem nje pergjigje e shkurter dhe e pergjithshme ndaj felliqesive me te cilat ti guxon te me drejtohesh me gazeten tende te zeze. Sapo kam bere gati disa artikuj mjaft interesante per shtypin (qe me siguri do te te sherbejne sepse do ta rrisin edhe tirazhin e fletushkes tende te mjere). Nese ti deri neser nuk kerkon falje publike per felliqesite ndaj meje, ne faqen e pare te gazetes tende te diskretituar, une do t'i nis shtypit dhe gjithe medias, dhe do te botoj edhe me mjete te tjera shkrime te tilla si: Kush dhe pse e financon gazeten "55", bemat e Fahri Balliut si oficer karriere i SHIK-ut, pse e perjashtuan Fahri Balliun nga SHIK-u, rruga pa lavdi e Fahri Balliut ne diplomacine shqiptare, pse e sollen si pako-postale Fahri Balliun nga Ambasada Shqiptare ne Shkup, vjedhje spektakolare e librave te Aristidh Koles nga Fahri Balliu, "trimi" Fahri Balliu nuk pyet per te drejten e autorit, Fahri Balliu - gazetari misionar dhe special i "Zerit te Popullit", kush ishte gazetari i preferuar i udheheqjes se larte te PPSH te gazeta "Zeri i Popullit", etj., etj. Bile, do te pergatisim per botim edhe nje permbledhje me shkrime te zgjedhura nga publicistika jote kur i sherbeje me zell PPSH-se, shoqerise socialiste, luftes se klasave etj., ku mbizoterojne shkrimet patetike per udheheqjen e larte te Partise, Enverin e Ramiz Aline. Dhe se fundi, po pergatitim per opinionin e gjere listen e plote te te gjithe intelektualeve shqiptare (disa qindra prej tyre nga me te njohurit), te cilet gazeta "55" dhe personalisht "intelektuali i shquar" Fahri Balliu i ka fyer, denigruar e poshteruar qe nga viti 1997 e deri me sot. Le ta shohe shoqeria shqiptare se kush eshte ne te vertete turpi i shtypit dhe si abuzohet ne kohet moderne me fjalen e lire nga njerezit pa skrupull ne nje vend ku nuk ka rregulla loje te percaktuara mire ne fushen e medias dhe akoma abuzohet me zbatimin e ligjeve. Mirupafshim, Fahri, ne diten e gjyqit tend te 137-te.

*Opinionet e shprehura ne faqet e Forumit nuk paraqesin domosdoshmerisht qendrimin e gazetes. "Koha Jone" eshte e hapur edhe per z.Balliu, te shprehe mendimet e tij lidhur me debatin e mesiperm.

----------


## Diabolis

Pirateria e librit: Edhe Kosova e ka një fjalë


Mehmet Kraja
Prishtinë-Që një kohë, në shtypin e Tiranës kam ndjekur (përmes internetit) diskutimet interesante dhe të dobishme rreth piraterisë së librit shqip. Jam i mendimit se Shoqata e Botuesve Shqiptarë ka bërë një punë të mirë, që, më në fund, e hapi një debat të këtillë përmbajtësor, i cili reflekton jo vetëm shqetësimet pragmatike dhe legjitime të botuesve të Tiranës, por shpërfaq gjendjen e përgjithshme të kulturës sonë në një hapësirë më të gjerë. Mungesa e kumunikimit, ose thënë më mirë pengesat reale ose të trilluara në këtë komunikim, bëjnë që problemet shpesh të diskutohen njëanshëm, pa një përfshirje të të gjitha palëve të interesuara dhe të implikuara. Me një fjalë, në këtë debat ka qenë e domosdoshme edhe përfshirja e botuesve nga Kosova dhe Maqedonia, jo vetëm pse libri është e para vlerë kulturore shqiptare, e cila ka arritur ti tejkalojë kufijtë dhe përcopëzimet e hapësirës sonë kulturore, por më shumë për faktin se, në punë të piraterisë dhe të shkeljeve të tjera të kësaj natyre, bota nuk mund të ndahet në njerëz të mirë dhe njerëz të ligj, duke krijuar idenë e mbrapshtë se këta të mirët qenkan botuesit e Shqipërisë, kurse të ligjte, ata matanë kufirit. Pra, të dënosh dikë në mungesë, duhet të kesh arsye objektive shumë të forta. Në të kundërtën, krijohet përshtypja se të dy palët, në këtë rast botuesit e hapësirës gjithëshqiptare, kush më shumë dhe kush më pak, janë të përfshirë nga interesa meskine dhe nuk arrijnë të bëhen bashkë për ti marrë në shqyrtim çështjet me tërë ndërlikueshmërinë e tyre. Kjo do të duhej të ndodhte, sa për interesat e botuesve, po aq për shkak të mbarëvajtjes së punëve rreth librit shqip, i cili, e them përsëri, tani për tani është faktori më integrues i botës shqiptare.
Nuk jam i sigurt nëse e di opinioni ose jo, se ekziston një Lidhje e Botuesve Shqiptarë, e cila, sipas zakonit, do të duhej të përfshinte tri organizata të veçanta të botuesve, të Shqipërisë, të Kosovës, si dhe botuesit shqiptarë të Maqedonisë. Përse kjo Lidhje nuk funksionon, e dinë më së miri ata që bëjnë pjesë në të. Por edhe ne të tjerët i dimë ca gjëra që kanë ndodhur në këtë Lidhje, për zënkat dhe marrëzitë e vogla ose të mëdha, të cilat kanë bërë që kjo organizatë të vihet në efiçencë vetëm kur duhet të organizohet ndonjë panair në Prishtinë ose Tetovë. Unë nuk dua të them asgjë rreth asaj se kush mund të jetë fajtor për këtë situatë, por e vërteta është se botuesit shqiptarë janë përçarë mes veti jo për çështje parimore, por për interesa të tregut dhe gjëra të këtilla. Botuesve kryesisht të vegjël dhe të pakonsoliduar të Kosovës dhe Maqedonisë, nuk iu pëlqen që botuesit e Shqipërisë e dominojnë pakontestueshëm tregun e librit shqip. Tani, së fundi, botuesve të Shqipërisë u janë bërë në Kosovë edhe koncesione doganore dhe, së shpejti, pritet tu bëhen edhe koncesione të tjera, siç është heqja ose zvoglimi i TVSH-së. Duke e ditur se në Shqipëri botuesit mbijetojnë sa nga tregu, po aq nga përparësitë që ua krijon ligji për sponzorizim, apo si quhet ai, pozita e botuesve të Kosovës është shumë e disfavorshme në raport me botuesit e Tiranës. Përveç kësaj, te blerësit e librit në Prishtinë ekziston një recidiv i vjetër patriotiko-folklorik, se vetëm ajo që vjen nga Tirana është e mirë, ndërsa ajo që botohet në Prishtinë është e dorës së dytë. Ta zëmë, nëse një autor i Kosovës botohet nga ndonjë botues i Tiranës, në tregun e Prishtinës kalon më mirë se sa kur botohet nga një botues vendor. Apo, kur ndodh që ndonjë autor i Shqipërisë botohet nga ndonjë shtëpi botuese e Prishtinës, kalon më keq se kur i njëjti botohet nga botuesit e Tiranës. Kjo vlen edhe për letërsinë e përkthyer. Ky është një paradoks, i cili nuk e konteston faktin se botuesit e Shqipërisë kanë bërë një depërtim të shkëlqyeshëm dhe disa syresh janë bërë model për krejt rajonin. Por, nga ana tjetër, këta botues, në disa raste, janë të pandjeshëm ndaj disa implikimeve kulturore që ka sjellë një situatë si kjo.
Afërsisht këto janë arsyet përse ekzistojnë marrëdhënie jo të mira ndërmjet botuesve të të dy anëve të kufirit dhe, përderisa ata nuk kanë marrëdhënie të mira, doemos që nuk do të ketë as marrëveshje, bashkëpunim dhe qëndrim të përbashkët ndaj fenomenit të piraterisë.

Që në panairin e dytë të librit në Prishtinë, i cili u mbajt në pranverën e vitit 2000, nga një botues i Tiranës u bë publik rasti i parë i piraterisë. Ndodhi që një botues i Prishtinës kishte hedhur në treg ribotimin e paautorizuar të një fjalori. Me tu mbyllur panairi, rasti mori përmasat e një zënke kulturore ndërmjet Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë, sepse në mediat e Tiranës dolën tekste me tituj: Na vodhën në Kosovë, Prishtina vjedh Tiranën, dhe gjëra kësisoji, që ta turbullojnë mendjen. (Nuk bëhej fjalë për shkrime sensacionale të shtypit, por për deklarata të njerëzve të autoritetshëm.) Ishte po ajo Kosovë që iu krijoi treg të pashembullt botuesve të Tiranës, kurse tani akuzohej për vjedhje masive, për diçka të paparë, për diçka të shëmtuar. Ishte po ajo Kosovë, ku shumë autorë të Shqipërisë kanë qenë dhe vazhdojnë të jenë më të njohur se në mahallën ose lagjen e tyre. Ishte po ajo Kosovë që, jo rrallë, kishte mohuar veten, për të pohuar Shqipërinë. Kurse, tani, kjo Kosovë akuzohej për shpërdorim, vjedhje. Nuk akuzohej botuesi i papërgjegjshëm (madje, atij nuk iu përmend as emri), por akuzohej Kosova. Pra, ishte një mllef i papërmbajtur, që nuk dihej nga vinte, ndoshta nga fakti se në panairin e vitit 2000 botuesit e Tiranës nuk shitën libra sa çkishin shitur në panairin e vitit 1999, kur i zbrazën depot dhe u kthyen me xhepa plot. Këto akuza lënduan shumë njerëz në Kosovë, veçmas ata që merreshin me punë të librit dhe letërsisë. Dhe ata thanë: këto akuza janë të shëmtuara, sepse, fundja, piraterinë nuk e filloi Prishtina, por Tirana. Dhe, pa një pa dy, ata sollën një pas një rastet flagrante të botimeve të paautorizuara, që u bënë në Tiranë kryesisht në fillim të viteve nëntëdhjetë, si Gjuha italiane (botoi Fan Noli, Tiranë 1992) me autor G.Hoxhën, Neveria e Zh. P. Sartrit në përkthim të M.Stavilecit (botoi SHB Tirana, 1993), që ishin nxjerrë në treg duke hequr autorin, respektivisht përkthyesin. 
Por historia e piratërisë vazhdoi edhe më tej. Rasti më i rëndë ishte ribotimi i Fjalorit të gjuhës shqipe, i cili u bë në Tetovë ose diku në Maqedoni dhe që u përhap gjerësisht në tregun e Kosovës. Me të arritur ribotimi i autorizuar i këtij Fjalori, botimi pirat mbeti pa blerës. Gjithsesi, ky nuk është fundi i kësaj historie. Në vitin 2000 në botim të Toenës del në Tiranë (madje promovohet me prani të autorit) vepra e Aleksandër Stipçeviqit Historia e librit, siç thuhet në botim, i përgatitur nga Muzafer Korkuti. Bëra një krahasim ndërmjet këtij botimi dhe atij të Prishtinës (Rilindja, Prishtinë 1988) përkthyer prej kroatishtes nga F.Bujari dhe, mjerisht, konstatova se tekstit të përkthyesit nga Kosova i qenkësh bërë një redakturë gjuhësore, duke përfshirë këtu edhe ca shkurtime (nuk e di të arsyeshme ose të paarsyeshme), që botimin e Tiranës e nxjerrin më pak voluminoz se atë të Prishtinës. Por që bëhet fjalë për të njëjtin përkthim, për këtë askush nuk mund të ketë dilemë, ndonëse emri i përkthyesit nuk përmendet askund. Edhe një rast. Shtëpia botuese Camaj-Pipaj e Shkodrës, para nja dy vjetësh, nxori në treg ribotimin e romanit Oh të Anton Pashkut. Nga Paulin Pashku (djali i Anton Pashkut të ndjerë) jam njoftuar se për ribotimin e romanit Oh shtëpia botuese e Shkodrës nuk ka marrë asnjë autorizim.

Fusha ku bëhet një pirateri e fshehtë dhe shumë e çuditshme, gjithsesi janë përkthimet letrare. Nuk do të gjeni shumë njerëz në Tiranë që besojnë se disa përkthyes të Shqipërisë i bëjnë përkthimet duke vënë pranë kompjuterit botimet e po atyre veprave, që shumë vjet përpara janë bërë në Prishtinë. As vetë nuk e kam besuar, derisa nuk e kam vërtetuar në disa raste. Natyrisht, për ti denoncuar publikisht rastet e veçanta të kësaj piraterie, duhet bërë një studim më vete, jo vetëm të leksikut, por edhe të strukturës së frazës, gjithnjë duke e krahasuar me origjinalin dhe me gjuhën prej së cilës është bërë përkthimi në Kosovë. Kjo është një punë shumë e vështirë, sepse në të dy rastet kemi të bëjmë me të ashtuquajturit stërpërkthime, pastaj me rindërtim të frazës, me adaptim të leksikut e kështu me radhë. Megjithatë, ka shenja të qarta që vërtetojnë se për bazë të disa përkthimeve në Shqipëri kanë shërbyer përkthimet në Kosovë, si në prozë, ashtu edhe në poezi. Rastet më të rënda paraqitën atëherë, kur përkthimi në Kosovë ka qenë i dobët dhe në Tiranë i është bërë vetëm një redakturë gjuhësore, ose disa korrigjime të mjegullta, kështu që përkthimi i Tiranës del marrëzisht i pasaktë, ndonjëherë edhe qesharak.

Dhe, në fund
Prandaj, konsideroj se debati në Tiranë rreth piraterisë së librit shqip nuk duhet dhe nuk mund të nxjerrë konkluzion të njëanshëm, se pirateri me ribotimet ilegale bëhet vetëm në një drejtim, nga Shqipëria në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni, dhe jo edhe anasjelltas. Aq më pak, nëse këto konkluzione i nxjerrin njerëzit që janë në dijeni për të gjitha rastet, duke qenë se disa syresh janë vetë aktorë, që domethënë botues, që domethënë se e kanë ushtruar vetë zejen e piraterisë. Unë nuk dua ta nxjerr Kosovën me duar të pastra, por as të krijohet përshtypja e gabuar se pirateria është specialitet vetëm i shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe Maqedonisë. Fenomeni është gjithëshqiptar dhe, që të ndërpritet ai, duhet të bashkërendohen veprimet, përfshirë edhe masat ligjore dhe sanksionet. Kjo një ditë do të ndodhë, mirëpo shija e keqe nga shqyrtimet e këtilla të njëanshmë do të mbetet për një kohë më të gjatë.

----------


## Diabolis

© COPYRIGHT BY TEATRI KOMBËTAR 


Stefan Capaliku

E drejta e autorit është e vetmja problematikë kulturore që gjendet në axhendën e bisedimeve Shqipëri-BE, në kuadrin e negociatave për nënshkrimin e marrëveshjes së stabilizim - asociimit dhe të përafrimit të legjislacionit me vendet anëtare. Një ekip ekspertësh shqiptarë është i detyruar të raportojë sa herë që grupi i negociatorëve vjen në Shqipëri. Në këtë kuptim, pavarësisht nga vullneti ynë, nga tregu i vogël artistik apo standardet e tjera, kësaj çështjeje nuk mund ti rrëshqasim si bolla.
Në saje edhe të këtij presioni që vjen nga jashtë, si dhe ndërgjegjësimit të shumë operatorëve privatë që duan ti kuptojnë e respektojnë rregullat globale të lojës, ndjeshmëria për këtë çështje është rritur edhe ndër nivele të tjera. Debati i fundit i botuesve shqiptarë mbi të drejtat e përkthimeve tregon se edhe entet private po shtrëngohen ti respektojnë këto të drejta. E njëjta gjë sa i takon edhe transmetuesve privatë audiovizivë. 
Mirëpo, nga ana tjetër, vëmë re sesi institucione kombëtare shtetërore dhe publike jo vetëm që i shkelin këto të drejta, por edhe duan të na e shesin sapunin për djathë. Rastet e shkeljes së të drejtave dhe rastet e shitjes së sapunit për djathë ngjajnë si dy drejtëza të kithta. Një shembull i shkëlqyer për këtë është edhe Teatri Kombëtar.

1. Rastet e shkeljes apo të produksioneve pirate

Të gjitha produksionet teatrale të realizuara mbi veprat e autorëve të huaj këto dy vitet e fundit dhe konkretisht: Togeri i Nishmorit nga Martin McDonough, Kapitulli i dytë nga Neal Simon, Cilindri nga Eduardo de Filipo apo Portreti i Dorian Greit dhe Pjata e drunjtë, na rezultojnë produksione pirate.
Tashti kemi në prag edhe një tjetër produksion të një pjese të huaj, Macja ndën çatinë e nxehtë të Tennessee Ëilliams, agjenti i të cilit, me sa kam dije, është person shumë biramel dhe nuk e lë miun ti kalojë ndën mustak. 
Mirëpo, me gjasë, kjo ka ndodhur edhe me autorët shqiptarë të traditës, siç është rasti me të ndjerët Spiro Çomora me Karnevalet e Korçës dhe Vedat Kokona me Hijet e natës.
Mandej vjen e drejta televizive. Teatri nuk mjaftohet duke i prodhuar pa leje këto vepra për skenë, por edhe i regjistron, duke ia shitur televizioneve, apo duke i shkëmbyer me spote publicitare, pra, bën edhe biznes. 

2. Rastet e shitjes së sapunit për djathë

Autorit që i kanë rënë më shumë në qafë është padyshim komediografi grek, Dhimitër Psatha. Atë e kanë masakruar në një farë mënyre, sa, po të ishte gjallë, do kishte kërkuar më mirë kryqëzimin. Atij i kanë marrë komedinë I pangopuri dhe jo vetëm që ia kanë kthyer titullin në Ska të ngopur, por ia kanë zhdukur edhe emrin, duke shënuar në posterin e shfaqjes Variacion mbi një temë të njohur. Po këtij personi të ngratë, pra, Dhimitër Psathait, i kanë marrë ditën për diell në Teatrin Kombëtar edhe komedinë tjetër Kërkohet një gënjeshtar dhe ia kanë bërë Nesër, më mirë se pasnesër. I njëjti regjisor i mirënjohur i këtij produksioni ia ka zhgërryer titullin për së dyti (dhe kjo ka ndodhur në Gjakovë), duke ia bërë Ta jap, sta jap. Kësaj here, regjisori ia zhduku fare emrin të shkretit Dhimitër... Të njëjtën pjesë, pra, Kërkohet një gënjeshtar, e shohim edhe ndë Korçë me tjetër autor dhe tjetër titull, përkatësisht me Deputet, o gënjeshtar. Po me një tjetër titull dhe me një tjetër autor, kjo komedi është prodhuar edhe në formën e një videoje që qarkullon nëpër mëmëdhe.
Po edhe produksioni i fundit Magjia e verës së kuqe, mësohet se na qenka frut i tre komedianëve që sjanë takuar kurrë në jetë me njëri-tjetrin. I pari syresh është me siguri Dhimitër Psatha. 

3. © Copyright by Teatri Kombëtar

Personat përgjegjës për sa më sipër, duhet ta marrin vesh se po ta dijë e shoqja e Dhimitrit, që ende gëzon shëndet të plotë në Greqi, sesi ia kanë katandisur burrit të vet veprat, mund tia vërë flakën në shesh librit Dy popuj miq, dhe mund të hapë një gjyq ndërkombëtar, gjoba e të cilit do jetë e barabartë me vlerën e të gjitha tjegullave të Teatrit Kombëtar, plus vlerën e projekteve të reja.
Përmenda vetëm të shoqen e Dhimitrit, dritë pastë, se po të bëhen bashkë edhe agjentët e autorëve të tjerë, atëherë puna shkon larg, aq larg sa të jeni të sigurt se natyrshëm do ti krijohet mundësia zbatimit të planit të ri rregullues për Tiranën, që parashikon në vend të teatrit një rrugë këmbësorësh

----------


## Diabolis

Historiani Viron Koka akuzon për plagjiaturën bërë studimit të tij të vitit 1975

Një diletant vjedh Halim Xhelon


Elsa Demo
Edhe heronjtë mund të vidhen, fjalë për fjalë e gërmë për gërmë, njëlloj si përkthimet shqip të Aristotelit, Hygoit, Tolstoit e Turgenievit. Një vepër studimore e dokumentare për heroin Halim Xhelo, me autor historianin Viron Koka, botim i Akademisë së Shkencave në vitin 1975, ka ridalë në shtyp në vitin 2005 pa autor. Nuk është e vështirë të gjesh mjeshtrin e kësaj pune i fshehur në faqen e parë të brendshme të librit, i cili e paraqet veten jo si autor, po si njeri që ka kontribut të veçantë për mbledhjen dhe grumbullimin e këtyre shkrimeve. Quhet Flamur Lushaj i cili përpos si kontribues, deklarohet edhe sponsor. Në faqen e gjeneraliteteve Lushaj njofton: Libri shpërndahet falas. Mjaft të krahasosh qoftë edhe faqe të rastësishme, për të mos dyshuar se botimi i Vlorës i vitit 2005 Halim Xhelo-Hero i Popullit është i njëjti botimi i ASH të Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë Halim Xhelo-Militant e Ideolog i shquar revolucionar. Prof. Dr. Viron Koka e ka bërë të ditur këtë plagjiaturë pak pasi i ka rënë në dorë teksti plagjiat. Është paradoksale që ky falsifikat është promovuar edhe në Vlorë. Ngjarja është transmetuar dhe nga tv lokalë. Duke botuar plagjiaturën e tij, ky njeri ka dashur të bëhet i njohur. Dhe vërtet është bërë, por për një paturpësi. Në botimet studimore në Shqipëri ai mund të merret pa frikë si shembull i piraterisë së tejskajshme në këtë fushë,- komenton i zemëruar historiani Koka. Duke iu referuar falsifikatit ai shton se pseudoautori ka hedhur në qarkullim edhe një gënjeshtër për të përligjur plagjatin: sikur atij ia paska vënë në dispozicion materialet i biri i Halim Xhelos, Sazan Xhelo, në vitin 1992. Djali i heroit, në fakt, në botimin e Akademisë së Shkencave është konsideruar si autor, përkrah historianit Koka. Gjithsesi, tjetër gjë është të disponosh materialin dhe tjetër të bësh një monografi në vitin 2005, ku një diletanti për tu lëvduar nga patriotët e vetë tërbaças apo vlonjatë, nuk i duhen dokumentet, por një vepër e gatshme nga një studiues që gjithë jetën është marrë me këtë punë. 
Prof.dr Viron Koka ka punuar në Institutin e Historisë prej vitit 1957 deri më 1994, me një ndërprerje 3-vjeçare, e cila ndodhi pikërisht pas botimit të monografisë për heroin Halim Xhelo. Gjasa kishte që kjo monografi e tij, edhe pse në parathënie nuk mund të përjashtohej ndonjë tipar leninist i veprës së heroit i mishëruar më së miri e në një shkallë shumë më të lartë tek Partia jonë e Punës e udhëheqësi i saj shoku Enver Hoxha, nuk është pritur aq mirë sa duhet. Kjo për shkak se figura e Halim Xhelos, shihet ashtu siç ka qenë, pra si një ideolog i lëvizjes kombëtare, demokratike e komuniste shqiptare. Ky kontribut, veçse Enver Hoxhës, nuk mund ti rezervohej një heroi që e kishte mbyllur jetën në vitin 1937, pra pa lindur ende Partia Komuniste.
Historiani Viron Koka u qarkullua kështu, 3 vjet në Vlorë si drejtor i muzeut të qytetit. Është autor i disa monografive si Mendimi politik shoqëror në Shqipëri, në vitet 20-30 të shek. XX, autor i artikujve studimorë shkencorë për probleme të ndryshme të historisë së Shqipërisë të kohës moderne; bashkautor për tri herë i Historisë së Shqipërisë, në botimet 1965, 1984 dhe i vëllimit III, botim i viteve të fundit. Historiani Koka ka kontribut në ngritjen e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar dhe të Muzeut të Vlorës dhe si bashkautor i shumë zërave në Enciklopedinë Shqiptare. Për punën shkencore është vlerësuar me urdhrin Naim Frashëri i Klasit I. Veç studimeve i ka interesuar gjithmonë letërsia, përkthimi në veçanti. Prej tij kemi në shqip Mumu e Turgenjievit, Histori e shkurtër e Shqipërisë e Nikolla Jorgës, Maria Stjuart e Stefan Cvajgut apo Totalitarizmat e shek. XX e Leon Poljakov. 
Plagjiatura e një diletanti, për një punë shkencore të realizuar 30 vjet të shkuara, nën kujdesin e Akademisë së Shkencave të RPSH, është së pari vjedhje e të drejtës së autorit dhe si e tillë është një çështje që mund të zgjidhet me heshtje, siç ndodh rëndom ose në institucionet e gjyqësorit. Me këtë botim dhe të tjerë si ky po krijohen precedentë të këqinj. Duket sikur dikush bën thirrje: Hapini rrugë hajdutëve!, pohon historiani Koka. Tani më shumë se kurrë është e rëndësishme të mbrohet e drejta e autorit e lënë pas dore nga shteti. Krijimtaria e çdo lloji është pronë dhe, si çdo lloj tjetër prone, është e paprekshme.

----------


## Sokoli

Ne lidhjen e meposhtme eshte nje artikull ne gjuhen Italjane i cili informon mbi festivalin e kinemase latinoamerikane qe zhvillohet ne France (e ku tjeter). Nje nga filmat me te permendur eshte dhe filmi "Prilli i thyer" bazuar ne novelen me te njejtin titull te shkrimtarit *libanez* Ismail Kadare.

_"Per le considerazioni precedenti, riserviamo un commento a Abril despedaçado. Il film, liberamente tratto dallomonimo romanzo dello scrittore libanese Ismail Kadaré, traspone la vicenda di una faida secolare tra famiglie rivali, per la proprietà delle terre, nellarido sertão, allinizio del secolo scorso. È soprattutto la storia del ventenne Tonho (Rodrigo Santoro) che cerca di ribellarsi alla perpetuazione della faida che verrebbe dallesecuzione dellordine del padre-padrone (José Dumont) di uccidere il primogenito della famiglia nemica, per vendicare la morte del proprio fratello maggiore. Salles riconferma il suo talento di narratore essenziale e, in questo caso, dimostra di aver appreso la lezione di Gláuber Rocha. Comunica pienamente la valenza culturale ed antropologica della tragedia: i simboli, la concezione dellamore, lattaccamento al lavoro durissimo di sfruttamento della canna da zucchero con tecnologie perdenti, il ruolo del padre e quello della madre e il possibile elemento trasgressivo con la sua proiezione onirica, vagamente felliniana. Tuttavia, il ritmo è a tratti troppo lento e lo sguardo risulta appesantito dal riferimento al testo letterario. Inoltre, vi è un certo narcisismo estetizzante da cui risulta leccessiva ricerca dellimmagine ad effetto."_

Per artikullin e plote klikoni me poshte:
http://musibrasil.net/vsl_art.asp?id=1126

----------


## Diabolis

Vjedhja e pronës intelektuale në përmasa të frikshme


dr. Genciana Abazi

Letër e hapur drejtuar Ministrit të Kulturës, z. Bujar Leskaj

I nderuar zoti Ministër,
Gjatë ditëve të Panairit të Librit, shtëpia botuese Çabej nxori në qarkullim ribotimin e Fjalorit të Gjuhës Shqipe, të vitit 1954. Kjo vepër është përgatitur nga pesë autorë, ndërmjet të cilëve edhe gjyshi im, studiuesi Osman Myderrizi. Me keqardhje po ju njoftoj se botuesja Brikena Çabej e ka botuar këtë libër pa u marrë vesh me njërin prej autorëve. Ajo aktualisht nuk disponon asnjë dokument që dëshmon se unë, si trashëgimtare e ligjshme e Osman Myderrizit, i kam dhënë asaj të drejtat që më takojnë për botimin e fjalorit. Për më tepër zonja Çabej, në mënyrë krejt arbitrare, i ka atribuar vetës copyright-in e botimit ekskluziv deri në vitin 2010. Pra, e thënë më shkoqur, znj. Çabej ka hedhur në treg një botim pirat dhe ka kryer një vjedhje të pastër të pronës intelektuale të tjetërkujt. Ndihem shumë e sigurt në këto fjalë që po shkruaj, pasi znj. Çabej nuk disponon firmën time, sikurse edhe unë kontratën përkatëse, ndërkohë që libri është në treg. 
Shqetësimin tim fillimisht mendova që ta ndaja me opinionin e gjerë intelektual shqiptar, por shumë shpejt kuptova se ky problem tashmë i ka kaluar dimensionet e një shqetësimi individual. Pasi në rastin tim, një akt të tillë e ka kryer një shtëpi botuese e konsideruar si serioze, drejtuesja e së cilës është e bija e profesorit të nderuar Eqrem Çabej dhe një nga flamurtaret e mbrojtjes së të drejtave të autorit. Duket se këta individë i mbrojnë të drejtat e autorit sa herë që ato janë në interesin e tyre dhe i shkelin në mënyrë të vetëdijshme, me të dyja këmbët, kur ato bien ndesh me këto interesa. Mjaftojnë këto të dhëna për të treguar se çfarë përmasash të frikshme ka marrë dhunimi i pronës intelektuale në vendin tone. 
Në vështrimin tim, nisma për botimin e këtij fFjalori është e lavdërueshme, por ajo, së pari, duhet vendosur mbi baza ligjore. Sepse marrja e të drejtës së autorit, në radhë të parë, është respekt ndaj punës së profesorëve të nderuar që kanë krijuar këtë vepër dhe, së dyti, krijon bazën që libri i botuar të qarkullojë pa probleme në treg. Mirëpo duket se për këtë çështje nuk ndajmë të njëjtin qëndrim me znj. Çabej, e cila kishte përgatitur një strategji tjetër, atë të të bërit të punëve fakt të kryer. Vetëm një ditë përpara shpërndarjes së librit në Panair, mu kërkua të hedh firmën. Në formë presioni mu tha se cilido qoftë reagimi im, libri tashmë është lidhur, nuk mund të hidhet në kosh, prandaj dhe qarkullimi i tij është i pandalshëm. Por, siç duket, znj. Çabej mendon se vepra ka ekzistuar përpara autorëve të saj. Kështu që ka promovuar veprën përpara se të respektojë të gjithë autorët që e kanë krijuar atë, ku si i tillë nuk është vetëm i ati i saj. Madje shpërfillja e saj për autorët ka arritur deri aty sa gjuhëtarit të nderuar Kostaq Cipo i ka hequr atributet e kryetarit të grupit hartues dhe e ka radhitur njësoj me autorët e tjerë. 
Unë shqetësimin tim për kryerjen e një pune të tillë të paligjshme mund ta kisha bërë publik që kur në shtyp filluan të promovoheshin në mënyrë periodike lajmet për ribotimin e fjalorit. Por gjithmonë kam qenë e prirur që këto punë të zgjidheshin me mirëkuptim, larg presionit të medias. Tashmë e kuptoj se jam gabuar, pasi me këtë kategori botuesish komunikimi intelektual duket se është një formë komunikimi më e avancuar se realiteti në të cilin jetojmë. 
Z. Ministër, gjatë gjithë ditëve të Panairit të Librit u bënë prezente raste të piraterisë dhe vjedhjes intelektuale, gjë që tregoi se nuk kemi të bëjmë më me një fenomen të izoluar, të shfaqur në disa individë të papërgjegjshëm, por me një problem që sa vjen e bëhet më serioz. Pasi të drejtat e autorit dhe pronën intelektuale nuk ka frikë ta dhunojë edhe znj. Çabej, antare e forumeve dhe e shoqatave të mbrojtjes së të drejtave të autorit. Në këto kushte z. Ministër po ju drejtohem me një pyetje. Ku e gjejnë forcën individë të tillë si Brikena Çabej që të marrin nëpër këmbë nderin dhe respektin e njerëzve shumë të nderuar dhe për më tepër të sfidojnë në mënyrë të vetëdijshme dhe arrogante ligjin shqiptar dhe konventat nderkombetare ku aderon edhe vendi ynë?! 
Ndërsa unë jam shumë e qartë dhe e vendosur për fillimin e betejës ligjore, çfarë mjetesh ka Ministria e Kulturës në dispozicion për të ndalur këto akte të mirëmenduara dhe mirëorganizuara të vjedhjes së pronës intelektuale? Cili është mekanizmi që duhet vënë në lëvizje për të parandaluar këto veprime të shëmtuara që po rriten dita ditës. A nuk mendoni se ka ardhur koha që ky problem ti kapërcejë kufijtë e individit dhe të shndërrohet në një problem institucional, në mënyrë që të marrë një zgjidhje të plotë dhe përfundimtare. 
Sot jam e detyruar ta ngre zërin në mënyrë publike pasi ndihem e fyer dhe e lënduar sepse e shoh qe edhe shteti nuk po reagon për të garantuar pronësinë intelektuale. Znj. Çabej nesër mund të ndërmarrë edhe vjedhje të tjera të kësaj natyre. Ajo dhe të tjerët si puna e saj duket se nuk po tremben nga ligjet në fuqi. Pra z. Ministër, çfarë duhet bërë para një situate të tillë. A duhet ndaluar kjo shfaqje e korrupsionit me të gjitha mënyrat? 
Tashmë që ky problem nuk është vetëm i imi, une ndihem e obliguar që nëpërmjet komunikimit të hapur tju njoftoj juve dhe opinionin e gjerë mbi ecurinë e mëtejshme të këtij problemi. 

*Instituti i Gjuhësisë dhe Letërsisë / Akademia e Shkencave




08/11/2005
KATEGORIA: Analiza

----------


## Diabolis

Vjedhje ne bashkepunim. Hajduti tjeter quhet "gazeta Tirana Observer" e cila me vjedhjen papirustike te poezise Atdheu te Fatos Arapit meriton te quhet gazeta Tirana Tellalli. 

Dua të të kem pranë

Boton për herë të parë
GRETA KARAJ
KLASA E 4-t 3, GJIMNAZI PARTIZANI TIRANË

Ti je

Ti je imazh drite për mua
që pret të ndizesh, por ti hesht,
ti je vale deti
që më ke marrë të gjithën
e prapë mëshirë nuk ke.
Vetëm pak çaste të rri me ty,
Të gëzoj
Të harrohem pa shkak, të qesh,
Pastaj largoje, Zot prej meje
Dhe lërmë lërmë që të vdes

*Atdheu

Atdheu është dhimbje-është dhimbje
një prill i pikëlluar që sndrit.
Atdheu është kryqi-është kryqi
e mban dhe të mban ty në shpirt.

Atdheu është toka e premtuar,
shkel si një zot dhe se ke ndër këmbë,
Atdheu ska fjalë. Ka sy të trishtuar,
vdes dashuria në dashuri që të çmend.

Atdheu është buka e uritur,
të ikën nga duart dhe dot nuk e ngop,
ëndërr, ankth, shpresë e sfilitur,
me sytë n errësirë vetveten kërkon.

Atdheu është krah i hapur, është krah,
një jetë drejt tij shkon me besë që bind,
në një pikë lot mbyt lotin fatvrarë,
një pikë loti lirinë e lind.

Atdheu ynë i vogli-i vogli,
ai hyjnori, i pavdekshmi...*

Jeta

Trishtim, lot, gëzim,
të gjitha këto i ka jeta.
Po çështë jeta?
Kush mund të ma thotë?
Çfarë kuptimi ka në këtë botë?
Shumë pyetje për një përgjigje,
por mbi të gjitha jeta nuk është 
vdekje.
E prapë pyes; po çfarë është vdekja? Është ajo që i vjedh jetës,
mijëra gjallesa e shumë të vërteta.

Dua të të kem pranë

Dita po kalon e trishtuar,
dielli perëndon ngadalë,
yjet qiellin kanë mbuluar
e hëna e artë sapo ka dalë.

Po mua më mbyt trishtimi
asgjë nga këto s më gëzon,
as magjia e perëndimit të diellit
as hëna e artë që vezullon.

S më gëzojnë as yjet plot ndriçim,
Gëzimin do ma sillje ti, o shpirti im.
Për mua asgjë sdo kishte rëndësi,
Vetëm ty të të kisha pranë tani.

----------


## Fiori

Me kane thene se "Injoranca nuk ka brire. Se po te kish do i qendronim larg qe ne fillim, por ja ben gjera te tilla.." si me lart per shembull "dhe e kupton sa keq eshte te kesh te besh me injorancen".

Cfare vlere ka mbetur gjalle ne Shqiperine e sotme, qe te presesh drejtesi ne krijimtari?!

----------

